
(Un)Awesome Design - jamescgrant
https://github.com/JCGrant/awesome-design-gore
======
jamescgrant
I had seen a few of these discussions pop up on Hacker News and I wanted to
collect them all together into a single list.

If you have any other good examples I have missed feel free to contribute with
an Issue/PR! :)

